# global days



## perkins05 (Oct 13, 2011)

Can someone tell me where i can find a list by procedure global days? Thanks


----------



## mhstrauss (Oct 14, 2011)

I have it downloaded from CMS...don't remember what I searched to find it, but I'll be happy to email it to you if you'd like


----------



## AmandaF (Oct 14, 2011)

They are in the Medicare RBRVS:  The Physicians Guide too (new one out each year)


----------



## perkins05 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks ladies...


----------



## krmichae (Oct 18, 2011)

Just an FYI, not all carriers have the same global days as CMS. Our local BCBS carrier has a 42 day global period for major surgery.


----------



## nrichard (Oct 18, 2011)

*This is great info, so I posted more than what you asked for.*

Here's the CMS Physician Fee schedule 
http://www.cms.gov/apps/physician-fee-schedule/license-agreement.aspx 
click on accept, it goes to the next pg, under type of information select all, type in your CPT in the HCPCS code spot, and in the bottom scroll bar select all modifiers, hit submit.
On the next page it will tell, the global period for the code you typed in,  you even check to see if you can bill for an assistant surgeon, and if modifier 50 is applicable to the procedure.
Modifiers for assistant surgeon are
0-assistant surgeon may be paid w/ documentation
1-assitant surgeon cannot be paid
2-assitant surgeon can be paid
9- assistant surgeon concept does not apply
Bilateral modifiers
1-modifier 50 does apply
2-indicates the procedure by definition is bilateral
0-due to anatomy procedure can not be bilateral
9-bilateral concept does not apply
I only add the above because it took some digging to find a what these modifiers meant and I use this website every day.


----------

